# Kittens!!!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We went over to my Dad's today to drop off some things, and pick up my mail, and there were two of the most adorable kittens ever hanging out by his porch. The little gray one came running over to greet me, fell in love with Mike, and kept trying to climb into our car when we tried to leave. Her brother wasn't as social, but still could be handled safely, and I tortured him with unwanted pettings and ear rubs that he melted into a puddle for.



I'm planning on adopting this one if he survives barn life until we move. His name is Boe (The Poof of Boe for all of you Whovians).


(my dad had just put him on his leg so I could take a picture of his face, Boe doesn't appreciate being held so much. lol)


He has a bit of an eye infection (they both do), so I'll be looking into a vet for him, and have decided to buy some wet food and goat milk to help his momma and him stay at a healthy weight (momma's skinny from nursing), and I'm planning on setting off a little "cat fund" for things like vaccinations, neuter, and emergency services for him. ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

*steals*

These kittens are so cute, Skye. I hope you find a house soon.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hoping so too! We need some space to stretch our legs! lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So adorable and love the name, I used to have a hound dog named Boe


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Kittens are just the best things. Surprise kittens are even better!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^ my dad had told us that they have plenty of barn kittens to choose from, and although I generally prefer black cats, Boe just kinda of stuck on me. I'm really anxious to hurry up and find a house that we both like and can afford, so I can bring him home before something happens to him.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

A friend at work and my husband ambushed me with a little black kitten Saturday morning. I lost an adult cat about a month ago, did not want another. That really didn't last very long. Shadow is maybe 5-6 weeks old, my friend says 8wks, but there is no way that baby is 8 weeks. We are feeding a mix of can food, dry food and kitten milk for now. My husband is in love with the baby. He/She? is very cute and beginning to respond to the attention it is getting. Good luck with your new babies. I'd post pics of Shadow, but I have to transfer pics from my camera to a flash drive. I can't help but fall for a bundle of fur and kitten eyes.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, my dad had a kitty that looked just like that. His name was Boe, but it was short for Bocephus (because he had a lot of attitude, like the singer he was named after), not from Doctor Who. My dad picked him from a litter of barn kittens, and he was the little runt ^-^

Good luck with your kitty, he'll probably survive barn life until you find a place: kittens are tougher than they look >.< I'll still be sending hopes and prayers your way, though.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Emparios said:


> Good luck with your kitty, he'll probably survive barn life until you find a place: kittens are tougher than they look >.< I'll still be sending hopes and prayers your way, though.


I just worry because they've already lost 2 of the siblings to Boe. I guess there was another orange (hit in the road), and a gray (dad thinks it was heatstroke).

My fiance is also planning on adopting a kitten once we move, but he's not sure if he wants the squee little gray lover, or if he wants to see what other kittens they'll have.

Our cats before this were also barn kittens, I wish they hadn't disappeared. I was really hoping that No-Less would've been able to just hang around for a few more months while we saved up. :-(


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

One thing I found out a long time ago was there is no shortage of kittens looking for you. My surprise cat is very loving and appreciates her new home, but I never actually went looking for one to replace the one I had lost.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Omg, those kittens are so adorable, I think I just died of their cute little eyes searing into mine through the computer! SQUEEE they look so cute, Skye. I'll admit, I'm a sucker for animals...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Why doesn't your Dad spay and neuter his cats?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Why doesn't your Dad spay and neuter his cats?


I don't know, they're not my cats. I've offered to take them to planned pethood for a snip, and he's told me that since they live in the barn, in the country, and on a main highway that it would be a waste of money to do so, and that the road is the "great equalizer" that controls the population. My best guess is that he has seen one too many of our cats come back from getting fixed and then killed in the road a month later.

That's why I'm trying to hurry to get Boe out of there, fixed, and indoors where he'll be safe.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That's horrid. I'm glad you don't follow in his footsteps.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

registereduser said:


> That's horrid. I'm glad you don't follow in his footsteps.


He doesn't do it out of malice, or lack of caring. It's more of a thing where he's been hurt by it so much that he just kind of gave up, you know?

He really likes having his barn cats, but barn cats have a high mortality rate, especially when your house is surrounded by roads, and you know all too well what local predators are around, because you've seen them pick up your cats. (Which was traumatizing, to say the least)

Rest assured though, that as soon as we get a house, and provided that Boe's old enough, he'll be getting fixed. No Kitten Support for him!


----------

